# House rabbit peeing/humping?!?!?!



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Can anyone offer me some advice - my male house rabbit was castrated when he was 3 months. He stopped humping his teddys after this and was easy to litter train. In the last 6 months Ive noticed his mojo has returned and he wants to hump his favourite teddies again - trouble is he gets carried away and finishes by clamping into the ball and making a sqeaky noise and doesnt move at all until I nudge him to come round. On some possible dodgy advice I have confiscated the ball and teddy. It dawned on me that since he has been unable to hump he has started peeing around his room. 
Could the 2 issues be related?? - he is in great health and vets doesnt think its an urinary issue. Do I let him hump and hope he doesnt have a heart attack - and how can I stop the peeing/marking?!?!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

apparently tea tree oil may help if hes peeing in a certain spot. sound like u need to get him a couple of girl friends. He will calm down once he reaches 2-3 years


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh cheers - tea tree is def worth a try - he's 4 years old now and was calm during 2-3 yrs . . . unless this is a mid life crisis!!

Would you let him hump??


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL my bunny koda used to hump my daughters toys before he was neutured, her big balls had to be put away and balloons are banned from our house!! but hes stopped since being done and we got a female rabbit so hes busy playing with her, cleaning her etc and doesnt think about being naughty any more! Also since having her iv noticed him calm down but he still pees all over my house!! never been litter trained, and dont think he ever will.....


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

I wish I could adopt but another rabbit isnt an option for me at the moment, I dont hink Buddy would take to another rabbit. Did have a hamster but Buddy was distraught when he died!! Did your bun having the same issues whilst humping with the sqealey seizure thing??


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Bucks do that when mating they will do what they have to do then make a noise and fall off freeze and then get up when they feel like it. Don't worry about the noise and him freezing.  it's just what bucks do..


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww that really puts my mind at rest! thanks  I gave him his favourite ball back last night and he's been rather fruitful since! 

Does anyone think there could be a connection to the marking/wetting??


----------

